# Freehand...



## Flakes (6. April 2006)

Hallo, ich hab da eine Frage bzgl. Macromedia Freehand.
Ich habe etwa 30 Fotos die alle getraced gehören. Funktioniert ganz gut mit Freehand aber das Problem ist, dass ich nicht alle einzeln tracen will. Gibts vielleicht eine Funktion wie beim Photoshop dass man ein Bild macht (makro aufnimmt) und dann wie bei Photoshop ein Stapelprogramm drüber laufen lässt.
Die Fotos sind alle gleich also bleiben auch die Einstellungen der Tracingart gleich.

30 Fotos hören sich nicht viel an, aber nach den 30 kommen noch mal einige Duzend dazu die ich genauso machen muss.

Danke im Vorraus
und Grüße aus Wien

A


----------



## chritz tosh (7. April 2006)

Flakes hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... die alle getraced gehören.



Hi Flakes, 

jetzt klär mich doch bitte mal auf: Was verstehst Du unter "tracen"? 
Mischen? Wischen? Mit Bitmaps? 


Grüße,
chritz


----------



## Flakes (7. April 2006)

Hi,

damit meine ich vektorisieren damit ich die Bilder dann im Flash leichter benutzen kann 

Danke für die Hilfe

A


----------

